# Quick rsync question

## HymnToLife

Hi, people ^^

I have a quick question about the syntax of the .rsync-filter files used by rsync's -F option. I'm currently making a mirror of the Ubuntu archives and when I reach for example the pool/main/k dir :

ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/

there's all the kde-i18n-* directories which I do not want to have to download. What should I put in my .rsync-filter and where should I put it if I want to fetch only the kde-i18n-fr dir ? I've managed to do that with --include="kde-i18n-fr**" --exclude="kde-i18n-*" but surely there must be a most elegant way.

----------

## -Craig-

I don't think so.

Besides, this is forums.GENTOO.org, not forums.ubuntu.org  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

